# messicana-americana



## Bella24

en italiano se dice,
messicana-americana o messo-americana?
cuando hablas de la nacionalidad?


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm... no.
Decimos "americana" o "messicana".
No me parece de haber oído nunca "messicana-americana" o "messo-americana".
Si queres decir que tiene, por ejemplo, el padre americano y la madre mejicana, podrías decir: "ragazza con padre americano e madre messicana" o "ragazza con origini nordamericane e messicane".

PS= Me imagino que con 'americana' te refieres a América del Norte, ¿no?


----------



## mauro63

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm... no.
> Decimos "americana" o "messicana".
> No me parece de haber oído nunca "messicana-americana" o "messo-americana".
> Si queres decir que tiene, por ejemplo, el padre americano y la madre mejicana, podrías decir: "ragazza con padre americano e madre messicana" o "ragazza con origini nordamericane e messicane".
> 
> PS= Me imagino que con 'americana' te refieres a América del Norte, ¿no?


 
 En español va sin "de" a diferencia del italiano.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Bella24 said:


> en italiano se dice,
> messicana-americana o messo-americana?
> cuando hablas de la nacionalidad?


 
Ho sentito dire ispano-americana, però è una cosa più generica e penso si riferisca più in generale a tutti i paesi delle Americhe in cui si parla spagnolo.

Nuvola


----------



## claudine2006

Bella24 said:


> en italiano se dice,
> messicana-americana o messo-americana?
> cuando hablas de la nacionalidad?


No existe una expresión similar; hay que decir messicana e americana. Por ejemplo si tiene doble pasaporte puedes decir:
ha la doppia nazionalità, americana e messicana.


----------



## indigoio

sabrinita85 said:


> PS= Me imagino que con 'americana' te refieres a América del Norte, ¿no?


Ma anche noi messicani siamo parte dal'America del Nord 
(Canada, gli Stati Uniti e Messico).
Credo che lei si riferisca soltanto agli Stati Uniti.


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Ma anche noi messicani siamo parte dal'America del Nord
> (Canada, Stati Uniti e Messico).
> Credo che lei si riferisca soltanto agli Stati Uniti.


Giusto, purtroppo siamo abituati (e male) ad usare la parola _americano_ per riferirci agli _statunitensi_. 
Anche se nel caso di "americano del Norte" è chiaro che l'espressione debba comprendere canadesi, statunitensi e messicani.


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Ma anche noi messicani siamo parte dal'America del Nord
> (Canada, gli Stati Uniti e Messico).
> Credo che lei si riferisca soltanto agli Stati Uniti.


Sì ma per America del Nord si intende Stati Uniti.
Nessuno, se non qualcuno, dice che il Messico fa parte dell'America del Nord.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, ma per America del Nord si intende Stati Uniti.
> Nessuno, se non qualcuno, dice che il Messico fa parte dell'America del Nord.


Non saprei, geograficamente il Messico fa parte dell'America del Nord.
Ed è anche politicamente (oltre che geograficamente) corretto riconoscerlo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Mah, io e qualche altro milione di persone (sicuramente ignoranti noi) intendiamo Nordamerica come Alaska, Canada e Stati Uniti. 

Magari solo dale mie parti è impossibile sentire:
_*Vado in America del Nord: Messico! *_


----------



## indigoio

claudine2006 said:


> Giusto, purtroppo siamo abituati (e male) [giustamente è tale, una abitudine] ad usare la parola _americano_ per riferirci agli _statunitensi_.


Lo so, lo so. So che in tutta l'Europa chiamano _americani_ agli abitanti del "vicino paese del nord"  (Come si ha trattato tantissime volte in questi WRF).


sabrinita85 said:


> Sì ma per America del Nord si intende Stati Uniti.


Entonces, por lo que entiendo, para referirse a Estados Unidos los italianos dicen _America_ y _America del Nord_.
(Me pregunto entonces dónde queda Canadá).

¡Qué dominio!  

Grazie a tutte e due, belle 
Ciao!


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> (Me pregunto entonces dónde queda Canadá).



E anche l'Alaska: entrambe le ho nominate qui.

 ciao


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Lo so, lo so. So che in tutta l'Europa chiamano _americani_ gli abitanti del "vicino Paese del nord"  (Come si è detto tantissime volte in questi WRF).
> 
> Entonces, por lo que entiendo, para referirse a Estados Unidos los italianos dicen _America_ y _America del Nord_.
> (Me pregunto entonces dónde queda Canadá).
> 
> ¡Qué dominio!
> 
> Grazie a tutte e due, belle
> Ciao!


In realtà per riferirsi agli Stati Uniti si dice America, quando si dice America del Nord si dà all'espressione una connotazione più geografica, quindi si intende anche Canada e Messico.
Il fatto che sia un'abitudine non significa che non dobbiamo correggerla per migliorare la nostra forma di esprimerci.


----------



## comeunanuvola

claudine2006 said:


> Giusto, purtroppo siamo abituati (e male) ad usare la parola _americano_ per riferirci agli _statunitensi_.
> Anche se nel caso di "americano del Norte" è chiaro che l'espressione debba comprendere canadesi, statunitensi e messicani.


 
Perfettamente d'accordo.
In effetti quando noi italiani (e posso parlare almeno per me, i miei amici e conoscenti) quando parliamo di americani ci riferiamo sicuramente, ed erroneamente, agli statunitensi, difficilmente sento l'espressione "America del nord" (solo in senso geografico, ma ovviamente comprende sia il Messico, il Canada e l'Alaska) anche perchè i canadesi, li chiamiamo _canadesi _ed i messicani, _messicani_.

E' anche vero che sono gli stessi statunitensi a "chiamarsi americani" e forse è per questo che anche noi usiamo questo termine per identificare uno statunitense.



> *sabrinita85 *
> Magari solo dale mie parti è impossibile sentire:
> _*Vado in America del Nord: Messico! *_


 
Si, ma neanche se dovessi andare negli Stati Uniti direi vado in America del Nord, anche perchè sinceramente all'espressione America del Nord mi viene più che altro in mente il Canada (ma questa è una mia impressione!)

Nuvola


----------



## claudine2006

comeunanuvola said:


> E' anche vero che sono gli stessi statunitensi a "chiamarsi americani" e forse è per questo che anche noi usiamo questo termine per identificare uno statunitense.
> 
> Sì, ma neanche se dovessi andare negli Stati Uniti direi vado in America del Nord, anche perchè sinceramente all'espressione America del Nord mi viene più che altro in mente il Canada (ma questa è una mia impressione!)
> 
> Nuvola


Io l'espressione _America del Nord_ la uso solo in senso geografico. Se dovessi dire: "Domani parto per l'America del Nord" sicuramente vorrei dire che visiterò almeno due dei tre Paesi lì presenti, e non necessariamente gli Stati Uniti.


----------



## indigoio

sabrinita85 said:


> E anche l'Alaska: entrambe le ho nominate qui.





sabrinita85 said:


> Mah, io e qualche altro milione di persone (sicuramente ignoranti noi) intendiamo Nordamerica come Alaska, Canada e Stati Uniti.


Sí, Sabry, te entiendo perfectamente. Sólo que mi duda inicial fue precisamente a partir de la pregunta que le hiciste a Bella en tu primer post:


sabrinita85 said:


> PS= Me imagino que con *'americana'* te refieres a *América del Norte*, ¿no? [   ]


_(las negrillas las puse yo)_
Entonces, con base en ese comentario, se me hizo extraño que en Italia: America *del Nord* = Stati Uniti.
Pero gracias a la colaboración de todos, ahora entiendo mejor.



sabrinita85 said:


> Magari solo dale mie parti è impossibile sentire:
> _*Vado in America del Nord: Messico! *_


Bueno, yo jamás escribí que América del Norte sea sólo México. ¡Eso sí que sería ridículo!  

Grazie Sabry. Ora _vedo_ più chiaro.
Grazie anche Claudine e Nuvola, per le vostre precizioni.

Ciao!
Índigo


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Grazie Sabry. Ora ci _vedo_ più chiaro/è più chiaro..
> Grazie anche Claudine e Nuvola, per le vostre precisazioni.
> 
> Ciao!
> Índigo


Di niente.


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Sí, Sabry, te entiendo perfectamente. Sólo que mi duda inicial fue precisamente a partir de la pregunta que le hiciste a Bella en tu primer post:
> 
> _(las negrillas las puse yo)_
> Entonces, con base en ese comentario, se me hizo extraño que en Italia: America *del Nord* = Stati Uniti.
> Pero gracias a la colaboración de todos, ahora entiendo mejor.
> 
> 
> Bueno, yo jamás escribí que América del Norte sea sólo México. ¡Eso sí que sería ridículo!
> 
> Grazie Sabry. Ora _vedo_ più chiaro.
> Grazie anche Claudine e Nuvola, per le vostre precizioni.
> 
> Ciao!
> Índigo


Prego Indigoio!


----------



## deida

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì ma per America del Nord si intende Stati Uniti.
> Nessuno, se non qualcuno, dice che il Messico fa parte dell'America del Nord.


----------



## deida

il nome chiuso di Messico é "Stati Uniti Messicano"

Cuando fuí a italia y me preguntaron eres de Centro América, y yo contesté No, soy de México, se burlaron y me dijeron pues méxico es de centro américa...
entonces tuve que dar toda la explicación..

México forma parte de Norte america, "política y geograficamente" , pueden buscar un mapa y si en italia no está así pues andan equivocados.

ha.. y no, no hay una expresion diferente, pues como aquí dividimos: mexicanos para mexico, canadiences ´p' canada y americanos para usa, aunque todos somos de America del nord!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Da piccola ho sempre capito che _il continente_ di America del Nord è composto delle paesi da Canada in giù a Panama. Il continente è diviso in _regioni_:  America del Nord (Canada, i Stati Uniti, Messico) e centro America (Nicaragua, Guatemala, Honduras, Costa Rica, Panama, Belize, El Salvador).

Se guardi una mappa, mi sembra piuttosto chiaro che Messico sia geograficamente parte della _regione_ di America del Nord, mentre la regione di centro America sia più o meno l'istmo che collega i due continenti (America del Nord e America del Sud).

Scusate i miei errori!

Elisabetta


----------



## _forumuser_

TrentinaNE said:


> Da piccola ho sempre capito che _il continente_ di America del Nord è composto delle paesi da Canada in giù a Panama. Il continente è diviso in _regioni_: America del Nord (Canada, i Stati Uniti, Messico) e centro America (Nicaragua, Guatemala, Honduras, Costa Rica, Panama, Belize, El Salvador).
> 
> Se guardi una mappa, mi sembra piuttosto chiaro che Messico sia geograficamente parte della _regione_ di America del Nord, mentre la regione di centro America sia più o meno l'istmo che collega i due continenti (America del Nord e America del Sud).
> 
> Scusate i miei errori!
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Scusate se mi intrometto, ma in italiano l'espressione piu' diffusa non e' Nordamerica piuttosto che America del Nord?


----------



## Cecilio

Io direi che Messico è un paese molto grande, ed una parte si trova in America del Nord ed un'altra in America Centrale.

Un adomanda: Non si può dire in italiano "messicano-americana", o "messicano-statounitense"?


----------



## claudine2006

_forumuser_ said:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma in italiano l'espressione piu' diffusa non e' Nordamerica piuttosto che America del Nord?


In realtà sì, e Nordamerica si usa a volte come sinonimo di Stati Uniti, mentre America del Nord ha più che altro una connotazione geografica ed indica tutti gli Stati che si trovano nella parte nord del continente americano.


----------



## reys

Ciao gente! Credo che si se permette il termino "mexico-americano". Sarebbe meglio cercare nell'ufficio di Migrazione.

E si... America del Nord é Canada, Stati Uniti e Messico. Centroamerica é: Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Belice, Panama. Il resto è America del Sud.

Saluti!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Ciao gente! Credo che si se permette il termino "mexico-americano". Sarebbe meglio cercare nell'ufficio Migrazione.
> 
> E sì... America del Nord é Canada, Stati Uniti e Messico. Centroamerica é: Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Belice, Panama. Il resto è America del Sud.
> 
> Saluti!


Messico-americana (o messicoamericana) va bene.


----------



## sabrinita85

deida said:


> Il nome completo del Messico è "Stati Uniti Messicani"
> 
> Cuando fui a Italia y me preguntaron: "¿Eres de Centro América?, y yo contesté: "No, soy de México", se burlaron y me dijeron: "Pues México es de Centro América"...
> entonces tuve que dar toda la explicación..
> 
> México forma parte de Norte América, "política y geográficamente" , pueden buscar un mapa y si en Italia no está así pues andan equivocados.
> 
> Ah.. y no, no hay una expresión diferente, pues como aquí dividimos: mexicanos para México, canadiences para Cánada y americanos para USA, aunque todos somos de América del Norte!


A ver, por lo mucho que digas, en la cabeza de un ignorantísimo pueblo italiano hay México que hace parte de Centro América.
Porque, si no ¿dónde estaría el Centro América? ... 
¿¿¿¿¿¿Sólo consideráis El Salvador como central?????


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> A ver, por lo mucho que digas, en la cabeza de un ignorantísimo pueblo italiano hay México que hace parte de Centro América.
> Porque, si no ¿dónde estaría el Centro América? ...
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Sólo consideráis El Salvador como central?????


Yo me quedo con el mapa de Reys.
A lo mejor los italianos tendríamos que hacer un poco de autocrítica.

P.S. Si dice "por mucho que digas".


----------



## indigoio

deida said:


> ha.. y no, no hay una expresion diferente  , pues como aquí dividimos: mexicanos para mexico, canadienses ´p' canada y americanos  estadounidenses/estadunidenses para usa, aunque todos somos de America del nord!



Hola. Un par de observaciones.


----------



## indigoio

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿dónde estaría el Centro América? ...
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Sólo consideráis El Salvador como central?????


Bueno. _Centroamérica_ (o _América del Centro_) se encuentra en el centro del continente americano  . Ya, en serio, al menos en MI PAÍS aprendemos que Centroamérica es a partir de Belice y Guatemala y hasta Panamá, región que comprende esa sinigual "tripita" que aparece en los mapas, como aquí. 

Ya de paso menciono que _América del Norte_ o _Norteamérica_ es esto, (il mio paese è quello in rosso  ) mientras que _América del Sur_ o _Sudamérica_ (también aceptado _Suramérica_) es como se puede ver acá. Aquí viene con nombres.

Sono cosciente che queste carte geografiche (mappa) non sono accetate per "tutto il mondo", ma io soltanto voglio illustrare (?) com'è che noi messicani conosciamo la divisione politica del nostro continente americano, dove tutti i suoi abitanti siamo cosìdetti _americani_. 

Voglio dire che non mi disturba affatto che da l'oltra parte del Atlantico o qualche altro paese, dovunque si trovi, riconoscano i messicani come _centroamericani_, neanche se non ci considerano _americani_. Non mi disturba e nemmeno mi fa arrabbiare  jaja. Comprendo che ogni paese, ogni popolo ed ogni regione ha la sua propria identità, quindi una semplice _nomenclatura_ o _gentilizio_ non fa diferenze, non fa cambiare la gente neanche la loro forma di pensare.

Anche sono d'accordo che questo è un tema con radici istoriche, politiche e culturali, da secoli indietro, che mai cambierò perché nessuno è sbagliato, nessuno è ignoranti, ognuno abbiamo la ragione.  Soltanto è questione di _prospettiva_ (?).

Se volete, per curiosità, potete dare una occhiata a questo thread, a proposito di.

Ciao a tutti e grazie per questa interesantissima 'chiacchierata'
Amore & Pace
Índigo 
(¿Sería alguien tan amable de corregir mis horrendos errores? Grazie )


----------



## comeunanuvola

sabrinita85 said:


> A ver, por lo mucho que digas, en la cabeza de un ignorantísimo pueblo italiano hay México que hace parte de Centro América.
> Porque, si no ¿dónde estaría el Centro América? ...
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Sólo consideráis El Salvador como central?????


 
Se noi italiani (e probabilmente altri) abbiamo diviso l'America in tre diverse regioni geografiche non è detto che questo debba essere accettato in tutto il mondo e soprattutto non penso che siamo noi a dover dire di dove si considera abitante un Messicano.

Anche perchè al limite dovremmo chiamare tutti americani (canadesi, peruviani, statunitensi, messicani...) e non solo gli statunitensi così come noi siamo europei quanto gli inglesi, benchè noi sud-europei e loro nord-europei.

Nuvola


----------



## comeunanuvola

indigoio said:


> Sono cosciente che le carte geografiche (mappe) non siano accettate in "tutto il mondo", ma volevo solamente illustrare com'è che noi messicani consideriamo la divisione politica del nostro continente americano, dove tutti i suoi abitanti sono da ritenersi _americani_.
> 
> Voglio dire che non mi disturba affatto se da l'altra parte dell'Atlantico (o oltreoceano) o in qualche altro paese, dovunque si trovi, riconoscano i messicani come _centroamericani_, o se non ci considerino affatto _americani_.
> Non mi disturba e nemmeno mi fa arrabbiare  jaja. Comprendo che ogni paese, ogni popolo ed ogni regione ha la sua propria identità, quindi una semplice _nomenclatura_ o _gentilizio_ non fa differenza, non fa cambiare la gente e neanche il suo modo di pensare.
> 
> Sono d'accordo anche sul fatto che questo è un tema con radici istoriche, politiche e culturali ormai da secoli, che mai cambierà perché nessuno è sbagliato, nessuno è ignorante ed ognuno ha la propria ragione.
> E' soltanto una questione di _prospettiva._
> 
> Se volete, per curiosità, potete dare una occhiata a questo thread, a questo proposito.
> 
> Ciao a tutti e grazie per questa interessantissima 'chiacchierata'
> Amore & Pace
> Índigo
> 
> (¿Sería alguien tan amable de corregir mis horrendos errores? Grazie )


 
Nada de horrendo 

Nuvola


----------



## indigoio

comeunanuvola said:


> Nada de horrendo


¡Qué distraída soy!

Muchísimas gracias, Nube


----------



## dannielchackas

mauro63 said:


> En español va sin "de" a diferencia del italiano.


 

Hmmm... no veo la diferiencia... con o sin el "de"... es exactamente lo mismo... en la habla normal se usa muy a menudo.


----------



## dannielchackas

A proposito di messicani e americani qualcuno ha viaggiato mai al messico alcuna volta?, sono Messicano 100% peró vivo negli stati uniti, vado al messico due o tre volte ogni mese, mi piacciono I tacos e la birra messicana... 

hehe ok ya los dejo


----------



## comeunanuvola

dannielchackas said:


> A proposito di messicani e americani qualcuno è mai andato in Messico?, sono Messicano al 100% peró vivo negli stati uniti, vado in Messico due o tre volte al mese, mi piacciono I tacos e la birra messicana...
> 
> hehe ok ya los dejo


 
Potrebbe esserti utile, no????

Nuvola


----------



## dannielchackas

Certo... Nunca pense que italiano fuera muy dificil de comprender y aprender...


----------



## TrentinaNE

sabrinita85 said:


> Porque, si no ¿dónde estaría el Centro América? ...
> ¿Sólo consideráis El Salvador como central?????





			
				TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> centro America (Nicaragua, Guatemala, Honduras, Costa Rica, Panama, Belize, El Salvador).





Elisabetta


----------



## alsmich

dannielchackas said:


> mauro63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En español va sin "de" a diferencia del italiano.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... no veo la diferiencia... con o sin el "de"... es exactamente lo mismo... en la habla normal se usa muy a menudo.
Click to expand...

 
Hola,

sólo quería puntualizar que la manera correcta de decirlo es sin el "de". Es cierto que en el habla normal mucha gente lo utiliza, pero, al igual que el laísmo o el leísmo, gramaticalmente es incorrecto   

Saludos!


----------



## alsmich

claudine2006 said:


> sabrinita85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ver, por lo mucho que digas, en la cabeza de un ignorantísimo pueblo italiano hay México que hace parte de Centro América.
> Porque, si no ¿dónde estaría el Centro América? ...
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Sólo consideráis El Salvador como central?????
> 
> 
> 
> Yo me quedo con el mapa de Reys.
> A lo mejor los italianos tendríamos que hacer un poco de autocrítica.
> 
> P.S. Si dice "por mucho que digas".
Click to expand...

 
E' certo che si dice "por mucho que digas", oppure "por mucho que lo digas", e anche si dice "forma parte" invece di "hace parte"  
¡Ah! In spagnolo, al contrari del italiano, non si usano gli articoli con i nomi dei paesi, cioè, si dice "Centro America", senza "el"  

Saludos!


----------



## deida

indigoio said:


> Hola. Un par de observaciones.


 

grazie! pero en México sí decimos americanos mayormente, que estadounidenses, y de manera coloquial "gringos".


----------



## FAIT17

claudine2006 said:


> Messico-americana (o messicoamericana) va bene.


 en español es mexicoamericana, por que el guion  -  en el ingles sirve para unir 2 palabras y en el español para dividirlas. a los hijos de inmigrantes mexicanos nacidos en usa se les llama de diferente manera,pero creo que  la mas correcta es mexicoamericanos , aunque en el este , el sur y el norte de estados unidos se les llama chicanos y en la costa oeste california, se les llama pochos y tambien chicanos, yo tengo una hija en houston con una mujer anglo, y a la nina le dicen que es  texican. por que es de texas y mexicana, o whitexican, por que es blanca anglo texana y mexicano. y en la geografia, para mi esta mas definido al mirar un mapa el limite entre norte, centro y sudamerica, que el limite entre europa y asia, que mas bien serian divisiones politicas no tanto geograficas


----------



## claudine2006

FAIT17 said:


> En español es mexicoamericana, porque el guión - en inglés sirve para unir 2 palabras y en español para dividirlas. A los hijos de inmigrantes mexicanos nacidos en EE.UU. se les llama de diferente manera, pero creo que la más correcta es mexicoamericanos, aunque en el este, el sur y el norte de Estados Unidos se les llama _chicanos_ y en la costa oeste de California, se les llama _pochos_ y tambien _chicanos_, yo tengo una hija en Houston con una mujer anglo, y a la nina le dicen que es _texican_. Porque es de Texas y mexicana, o whitexican, por que es blanca anglo texana y mexicana. Y en la geografia, para mi está más definido al mirar un mapa el límite entre norte, centro y Sudamérica, que el límite entre Europa y Asia, que más bien serían divisiones políticas no tanto geográficas.


¡Muy interesante!
En italiano el guión es más neutro, indica dos elementos que están relacionados.


----------



## Cecilio

FAIT17 said:


> en español es mexicoamericana, por que el guion  -  en el ingles sirve para unir 2 palabras y en el español para dividirlas.



No entiendo lo que quieres decir con esta frase.


----------



## FAIT17

Cecilio said:


> No entiendo lo que quieres decir con esta frase.


El guion (-) es un trazo horizontal de menor longitud que el signo llamado raya. Se utiliza básicamente cuando es necesario hacer divisiones dentro de una palabra y no se escribe entre espacios en blanco. 
Tiene diferentes usos. 
a)Se utiliza para separar, en determinados casos, los dos elementos que integran una palabra compuesta.  ....http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorasin/punto1.htm
_ojala se disipen tus un poco dudas.... salu2_


----------



## claudine2006

FAIT17 said:


> El guion (-) es un trazo horizontal de menor longitud que el signo llamado raya. Se utiliza básicamente cuando es necesario hacer divisiones dentro de una palabra y no se escribe entre espacios en blanco.
> Tiene diferentes usos.
> a)Se utiliza para separar, en determinados casos, los dos elementos que integran una palabra compuesta. ....http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorasin/punto1.htm
> _Ojalá se disipen un poco tus dudas.... saludos_


Para los que estudian español, espero que no te importe.


----------



## dannielchackas

Nada mas no se vallan a pelear eh


----------



## Quovadis

Ciao a tutti. La pregunta original era como se dice en itlaiano, lo que es comun en Los Estados unidos, Mexican-American. Mi esposa es de Guatemala, y tampoco haya se usa "Mexicano-Americano". Y todeos tiene razon que de Mexico hasta El Polo Norte es Norte America, Centro America es de Guatemala hasta Panama, al sur de Panama se llama Sur America. Y a proposito, Alaska es parte de USA.


----------

